# .com.au domain names



## Suzanne

Any ideas where I could buy .com.au domain names cheaply?


----------



## ian

I use http://www.namescout.com/dot_au.asp
There was one place I found cheaper for around 56, but I preferred to go with a company that I was familiar with than to save 4 dollars.
Oh yeah the $59.99 at namescout is for two years registration, so about 30 aussie bucks a year which I think is quite cheap.


----------



## Suzanne

Hmm I might stick with .com in that case, that is so pricy....do you still have to be a related business to buy the domain name?


----------



## ian

Also, you can find a full list of .com.au registrars here
http://www.ausregistry.com.au/domains/registrars.php
You would have to check them all to find the cheapest, I was too lazy to do that, besides I recall reading somewhere that the wholesale cost for .com.au domains was somewhere around the AU$50 mark, so I thought the price I was paying was reasonable.
One thing to look for with namescout.com.au is that they charge you even if the registration is not successful, but your account gets a credit which you can use in future.


----------



## Suzanne

Why would the registration not be successful??


----------



## ian

Well I believe you have to have a registered business, and the reason for registering the business needs to be tied in in some way to your registered business.


----------



## Suzanne

Yeah that's what I was asking about above, I thought they'd changed that


----------



## ian

Sorry, I posted my reply at exactly the same time as yours 10:33 so I somehow overlooked your post.


----------



## AainaalyaA

is it costly to setup a small business in australia?


----------



## ian

no, not that much.
If you are a sole trader, you just have to register a business name which costs around AU$126 
If you start a company it costs around $1,000 to register a company, plus you have to lodge a company return each year.
I think there are still a lot of relatively untapped markets here in Australia, the downside is that there is only a relatively small population of 20 million in which to market your product or service to.


----------



## AainaalyaA

considering the fact that australia is densely populated with asians, opening a business which is like asian orientated would be a gas... a retro cafe would do good.. with some plug and play hidden cams and totebooks.. hmmm


----------



## Cyclone

try 1and1.com... only 0.48 US dollors a month for a domain.. cheapest i can find, and alotta cheap hosting too!


----------

